
Ask Hacker News: How to setup my own video calls server - nahumba
I am looking to setup my own secure video calls server home. So people at my home can connect to the server and call each other, and video talk.<p>Checking things i saw this 
http:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.voip-info.org&#x2F;wiki&#x2F;view&#x2F;OpenVCS+-+Open+Source+Video+Conferencing+Server<p>and another alternative was looking at asterisk server, or a jabbar server.<p>As I was searching , found that the machines needs only client compatible with rfc 3261 meaning supporting sip protocol.<p>Anyone has any recommendation on a specific software? windows or linux based.<p>the most important thing its to be open source and free to personal use.
======
richb-hanover
Look up WebRTC - there's a pleasant article at [https://webrtchacks.com/own-
phoneco-with-webrtc/](https://webrtchacks.com/own-phoneco-with-webrtc/) that
seems informative, and perhaps even useful

------
nahumba
well it seems that jitsi over openfire works well and its possible to deploy
over ddns. jitsi is webrtc based.

